# Hobie Preference



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

What's your preference Outback, newer mirage Revolution , or Pro Angler and why?
Preferred length?

Need some advice.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been on and off with Hobies over the last few years. There are pros and cons with each model. I've currently got a PA 14, and it is crazy stable...but it is massive, and very VERY heavy. My old Outback was much more managable when I was lugging it on top of my SUV. My outback wasn't as stable in the water as the PA, but it was faster. The Revo is supposed to be the fastest of them all, but even less stable than the Outback.

I think it all depends on what you want to be able to do with it, and what your budget is. If you have the cash, and want something that you can stand up in with ease, then the PA is probably the way to go. If you want to be able to zip out 3 or 4 miles and catch a couple of snapper, then the Outback or the Revo might be the one you want. 

I think there are few shops in the area that do demo days. I'd go try them out and see what you like the best. You might even find that the Native Slayer is a good alternative.


----------



## pintailchaser (Jun 11, 2015)

I have been thru the gambit with Hobies in the past 6 years. My wife and I have had 2 PAs, 2 Outbacks, 1 Revo, and 1 Adventure Island. Currently, I have an Oasis and it is my favorite of the bunch. Same hull design as an Outback, but 2.5' longer so it is faster. Not as much storage as a PA if you have a passenger, but more storage than a PA if you are going solo (completely empty front cockpit). They are considerably lighter than the PAs, and you can stand and fish in calmer conditions easier than in a Rev. 

I wish they could also take the rectangular hatch modification and had a bow hatch liner, but those are my pipe dreams... 

Oh, and they sail well! lots of photos of that on the STAR Kayak Sails Facebook page, but that is for a different post!

Good luck with your decision. There are lots of pedal yaks out there right now, but until the other manufacturers come out with a tandem pedal yak, I am sticking with the Oasis (or if they can make the PA17T weigh less than 100 lbs...).

https://scontent-dft4-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=45b1f62825fa93b8dd6cf9dabe38d57a&oe=5872A99D


----------



## Pescador12 (Sep 12, 2016)

Revolution 13 for how well it paddles or peddles. I tend to alternate between modes and it is plenty fast paddling. It feels about as fast as my Pescador 12 kayaks when paddling. It is also easy to transport and stow under my back deck. Kayaks/boats seem to scale from simple to own to complex to own as they gain capability. The bigger kayaks are too much boat for my specific needs.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't have them all so can't give you comparisons, but on the water I absolutely love my Pro Angler. It is a fishing machine. On the land......I don't love it so much and like its owner, it would be nicer 50 pounds lighter.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Check out Native Titan Propel 13.5... it's a boat! 42" wide and has options for an outboard motor should you decide to upgrade in the future. But itself it comes with the pedal...


----------



## luvtofish (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 2016 Hobie Outback and a Native Ultimate 14.5 Propel. The Outback is awesome offshore, it's good inshore but no reverse (yet). I don't care for the rod holders on the Outback, they could have done better in my opinion. The Native.... I love it. It's very quick, stable and in front of the Propel there's about 3 feet of room to land fish. The only downside of the Native is it isn't self-bailing so I have to be very particular on the days I go offshore and be more aware of changing conditions. I've had the Native for several years so it's pretty well setup for fishing, still make modifications to the Hobie...


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a pro angler 12 and a revolution 13. I love my pro angler when I can get away with it. The drag to the beach is...well a drag but once in it its amazing. The revo is light and fast its easy to drag to the beach but it's not as stable, can't stand, and you sit lower. Mine is the old style revo so no raised seat. I love that I was able to keep my revo when I bought my pro angler so I have both sides of the spectrum. If I could only keep one it would be the PA12.


----------



## black_bullitt (Oct 25, 2016)

The gf and I have matching PA 14s and love the crap out of them. And while people say they are heavy (not denying that), the two of us can manhandle them into and out of the bed of the truck whenever we go out with a degree of ease. I say that partially to brag on the gf, but also to confirm that they are completely manageable if you are able-bodied.


----------



## FLS (Apr 17, 2016)

Started with an OK Prowler 13 - fast, stable, well-designed. Still like that boat. There are some shallow spots where a paddle yak is still preferred. The P13 tracked great and was easy to paddle. 

Then went with a Revo 13 (2007 model) - same dimensions of the P13, but obviously had the pedal drive. Love both boats, but the Revo always went in the truck first. It was stable enough (no standing) and could be a wet ride. The revo cuts through waves so you get water over the front, but this is a water sport... I still take it out from time to time. 

I now I have a PA14 and it is perfect for what I want to do. I can stand in it no problem and pole along shorelines. That in itself is worth it to me. I see things I never saw fishing the same spots from a sitting position. The seat is tremendous - very comfortable. It is plenty fast enough. It can carry everything you will ever need but you have to rethink your transportation. A truck or at least a trailer is a must. The Hobie cart makes moving / launching the boat MUCH easier. If you have the right vehicle, cart wheels, etc. then moving the PA is very manageable.


----------

